# VC #1167 - Super Mario Brothers (25th Anniversary Exclusive) (Japan)



## tempBOT (Feb 25, 2011)

^^wiirelease-5226^^


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 25, 2011)

It's about time! Is this the one with the awesome header or did someone just inject a '25' sprite hack into this?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 25, 2011)

it's not an inject


----------



## purplesludge (Feb 25, 2011)

Is there something special about this one?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 25, 2011)

all the coin blocks have 25 written on them instead of ?


----------



## YayMii (Feb 25, 2011)

Now to wait for the ROM so I can include this in my NES ROM collection


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 25, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> all the coin blocks have 25 written on them instead of ?


It also has a freaking epic banner.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone extracted the rom for use with NES emulators yet or does anyone know how? I tried finding information to extract it but I could find the rom within the file.


----------



## Rockman GFF (Feb 27, 2011)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> Anyone extracted the rom for use with NES emulators yet or does anyone know how? I tried finding information to extract it but I could find the rom within the file.


Yup. It didn't take long to extract either.


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 27, 2011)

the rom itself was leaked ages ago...guess the full VC wad was the only thing left to release


----------



## YayMii (Feb 27, 2011)

Rockman GFF said:
			
		

> RchUncleSkeleton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you explain how? I've been trying to extract it for a while (since I couldn't find a ROM). I've tried to, but I get an error message from FCEU-X stating that it doesn't support mapper #128.


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 27, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Rockman GFF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As for getting it out, who knows.

As for getting the game itself, well let's just say if you found battle kid, you can find this as a nes rom


----------



## Rockman GFF (Feb 28, 2011)

*Super Mario Bros. (25 Anniversary Edition) (JU) IPS Patch*http://www.mediafire.com/?mfrprnbs329qith

For those that are not needing the WAD release. Can be applied with PRG0 and PRG1 of stand-alone Super Mario Bros (JU).


			
				personuser said:
			
		

> the rom itself was leaked ages ago...guess the full VC wad was the only thing left to release
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's in 00000001.app.

It needs to be decompressed using some type of LZ77 tool that can do it. Then it can be extracted through Hex Editor.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 28, 2011)

Rockman GFF said:
			
		

> It needs to be decompressed using some type of LZ77 tool that can do it. Then it can be extracted through Hex Editor.


I've never done this before. How big should the resulting file be?


----------



## Rockman GFF (Feb 28, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Rockman GFF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As big as Super Mario Bros. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Size: 40.0 KB (40,976 bytes)
Size on disk: 44.0 KB (45,056 bytes)


----------



## YayMii (Feb 28, 2011)

Rockman GFF said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried that size. It gave me a grey screen. And Nestopia reports a CPU jam. Maybe because I'm using a bad LZ77 decompresser.
Oh well, I'll just use your IPS.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 28, 2011)

I installed the WAD, the game works, but I have one problem.

The channel name and the info (Released: XXXX, Platform: XXXX) doesn't show up. Anyone else getting this and how can I fix it?


----------



## Rockman GFF (Feb 28, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I tried that size. It gave me a grey screen. And Nestopia reports a CPU jam. Maybe because I'm using a bad LZ77 decompresser.
> Oh well, I'll just use your IPS.


I usually use Puyo Tools 1.0.7. If you ever try it again, you can compare it to a normal NES file. Most NES games start with NES in Hex, it's good to compare it off of for a reference.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 28, 2011)

Rockman GFF said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was using some random LZSS decompresser I found on the web. That was probably my issue.

And yeah, I was doing the hex extracting correctly.


----------



## JackSakamoto (Mar 1, 2011)

Rockman GFF said:
			
		

>


... It's awful !
Super Mario All-Stars is the better version of this game.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 1, 2011)

well no shit this is the original


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

Not much of a difference in the game itself. Maybe a Custom Intro would've been nice.


----------



## NamoNakamura (Mar 6, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> I installed the WAD, the game works, but I have one problem.
> 
> The channel name and the info (Released: XXXX, Platform: XXXX) doesn't show up. Anyone else getting this and how can I fix it?



I've noticed this for all Japanese wads.  My Japanese Splatterhouse and Ai Cho Aniki channels do the same.


----------



## mikefor20 (Mar 13, 2011)

This one won't play on my 4.1U wii. Ive tried region free patches too. does anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## OneBear0 (Jan 6, 2013)

Tempbot said:


> ^^wiirelease-5226^^


----------



## aykhut (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Walker D (Jun 27, 2013)

JackSakamoto said:


> ... It's awful !
> Super Mario All-Stars is the better version of this game.


 
But SMAS is not just a graphical enhancement:

You start off with two more lives
Unlimited continues
New background music is used for underground/cloud bonus areas.
New background music for Bowser battles
The end-of-level time bonus is awarded in x-4 levels, allowing for much higher scores.
And a bad change for me, that was the change on physics:



Spoiler



*Brick physics*

In the NES version, Mario bounces back very quickly after breaking a brick block. When Mario jumps and breaks a brick in _All-Stars_, he is pulled upward for a split second. Unfortunately, this small change wrecks the rhythm of the original game; in _All-Stars_, instead of rebounding off a brick block without losing speed, when Mario makes a running jump and breaks a brick that is connected to another block, he'll bump into the adjacent block and fall straight down, resulting in a total loss of momentum.
This change affects both _Super Mario Bros._ and _Super Mario Bros.: The Lost Levels_, but _Super Mario Bros. 3_ was spared, thankfully.


There's actually a fix patch for this change  ..what's pretty cool


So yeah ..kind of a different game..

That's why, in my opinion, this game still relevant not only for collectors and people reviving childhood


----------



## EDDIE-X (Oct 15, 2014)

Thak you


----------



## SaulFabre (Apr 26, 2020)

Rockman GFF said:


> *Super Mario Bros. (25 Anniversary Edition) (JU) IPS Patch*
> 
> For those that are not needing the WAD release. Can be applied with PRG0 and PRG1 of stand-alone Super Mario Bros (JU).
> It's in 00000001.app.
> ...


Please reupload the IPS patch, the link is down...  Thanks I need it


----------



## RealGaea (Jul 19, 2020)

Rockman GFF said:


> *Super Mario Bros. (25 Anniversary Edition) (JU) IPS Patch*
> 
> For those that are not needing the WAD release. Can be applied with PRG0 and PRG1 of stand-alone Super Mario Bros (JU).
> It's in 00000001.app.
> ...



Can you reupload the patch? Link is dead.


----------

